# MySpace - Einige Fragen zu Background/Textur/Color/Font



## Luarasi (27. April 2009)

Hallo Miteinander!

Ich habe einige Fragen mit dem erstellen eines MySpace Profils...

Das Profil sieht im Moment so aus:
http://www.myspace.com/colludorecords
(Codes für Background und TopBanner habe ich von www.myspace.com/dekadentschallplatten" kopiert)

Meine Fragen...

1. Gibt es einen Code mit dem Mann die Kästchen ca.50% transparenz machen 
kann damit man den Hintergrund sieht, oder sogar einen zum einfügen von transparenten PNGs

2. Mit welchen Codes kann man Schriftfarben verändern?

3. Eigentlich wollte ich für den Hintergrund eine Textur erstellen wo sich ein 
kleineres Bild immer wieder widerholt ohne das man es erkennt!
Im Moment habe ich einfach ein 1200x900 grosses Bild drin was aber beim 
Scrollen stehen bleibt!
Ich möchte eine Textur erstellen damit beim Scrollen der Hintergrund mitgeht.
Wie geht das?


Vielen Dank im voraus!

Lg
Luarasi


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Hi,


Entweder verwendest du ein halbtransparentes PNG als Hintergrund (siehe http://www.daltonlp.com/view/217), oder du nutzt diese Opacity-Eigenschaften / -Filter:


```
opacity:.5; /* standardkonforme Browser */
filter:alpha(opacity=50); /* IE */
```
Vorteil des PNGs gebenüber der Opacity-Eigenschaft: der Elementinhalt (Text, Grafiken) erbt nicht die Transparenz.

Obiger Link enthält auch einen Workaround für den IE6, da er halbtransparente PNGs nicht korrekt anzeigen kann.



http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift.htm#color


In dieser Regel ist derzeit das Hintergrundbild fixiert:


```
body { margin-top: 300; background-color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-image: url(http://colludo-records.com/myspace/bck_img.jpg); background-repeat: repeat-x; background-attachment:fixed;}
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Luarasi (27. April 2009)

1. Frage:
Was für einen Code muss ich eingeben im MySpace damit die Kästchen mit dieser
halbtransparenten PNG-Datei gefüllt werden:
http://colludo-records.com/myspace/50pwht.png

2. Frage
Das der Hintergrund fixiert ist und das ich den Teil der Syntax einfach weg löschen 
damit sich das ändert habe ich nun erkannt!
Was muss man bei repeat eingeben damit das Bild unendlich wiederholt wird?

3. Frage
Ich werde leider nicht schlau... 
Habe mir vorgestellt verschiedene Formatvorlagen zu erstellen für die Schriften die im Moment Blau, Schwarz oder Orange dargestellt werden:
http://www.myspace.com/colludorecords

Thx


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Das kannst du doch meinem empfohlenen Link entnehmen - grundsätzlich wird ein Hintergrundbild mit der background-image- oder background-Eigenschaft definiert.


background-repeat:repeat


Da ich nicht weiß, wo welche Schriftfarbe verwendet soll, hier die grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise:


```
<div id="box1">Text in blau</div>
<div id="box2">Text in schwarz</div>
<div id="box3">Text in orange</div>
```


```
#box1 { color:blue; }
#box2 { color:black; }
#box3 { color:orange; }
```

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Luarasi hat gesagt.:


> 3. Frage
> Ich werde leider nicht schlau...
> Habe mir vorgestellt verschiedene Formatvorlagen zu erstellen für die Schriften die im Moment Blau, Schwarz oder Orange dargestellt werden:


Vermutlich willst du hierauf hinaus: Style Switcher bzw. CSS-Styleswitcher mit PHP.

mfg Maik


----------



## Luarasi (27. April 2009)

Nochmal Danke...

Ich komm nicht klar, hab das versucht rein zu kopieren aber es ändert 
sich rein gar nichts!

Bitte schau dier mal die Datei im Anhang an, ist dieser Code überhaupt gut bereintigt
oder völlig schlecht codiert! Wie ist die Syntax?
Genau so ist das in meinem MySpace drin....

Meinst du, du könntest diesen Text bereinigen, nach deinem Geschmack 
formatieren und sogar das mit den Schriften und PNG's einfügen?

Die Farbe für die Schriften ist vorest egal, die kann ich im nachhienein immernoch ändern...


Thx


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Luarasi hat gesagt.:


> Ich komm nicht klar, hab das versucht rein zu kopieren aber es ändert
> sich rein gar nichts!


Was hast du denn überhaupt versucht umzusetzen?

mfg Maik


----------



## Luarasi (27. April 2009)

Das mit dem Hintergrund ist mir nun klar...
Ich werde dann mal eine Textur erstellen!

Ich habe versucht dies reinzukopieren aber kein unterschied:
<div id="box1">Text in blau</div>
<div id="box2">Text in schwarz</div>
<div id="box3">Text in orange</div>
sowie diese variante:
#box1 { color:blue; }
#box2 { color:black; }
#box3 { colorrange; }

Dann habe ich dies von deinem geposteten Link (http://www.daltonlp.com/view/217) kopiert:

.trans_box2 {
  font-family:verdana;
  font-weight:bold;
  padding:40px;
  margin:30px;
  border:solid 1px #555;
  /* Mozilla ignores crazy MS image filters, so it will skip the following */
    filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(enabled=true, sizingMethod=scale, src='/75p_honey.png');
}
/* IE ignores styles with [attributes], so it will skip the following. */
.trans_box2[class] {
  background-image:url(/75p_honey.png);
}

(Natürlich mit geänderten Links, aber es tat sich ebenfalls nichts!)

thx


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Von alledem ist in deinem hochgeladenen Attachment aber nichts zu sehen :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Luarasi (27. April 2009)

Vielleicht weil ich es wieder gelöscht habe...?

Bin ich auf der Anklagebank hier... ?

Habe einige Stunden damit verbracht nur schon den Background Image und den 
Top Banner hinzubekommen dann werde ich wohl auch versucht haben deinen Antworten nachzugehen...

Komme nicht weiter und bin auf Hilfe angeweiesen...

lg


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Dann starte halt nochmal einen Versuch, lad ihn in deiner myspace-Seite hoch, und leere vor'm erneuten Seitenaufruf zunächst deinen Browsercache - obiger Quellcode ist nämlich soweit in Ordnung.

mfg Maik


----------



## Luarasi (27. April 2009)

Habe das mit 3 verschiedenen Browsern angeschaut cache geleert und keine Änderung!

Damit du siehst was ich gemacht habe blicke bitte in den Anhang!

lg


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

```
.trans_box2 {
  font-family:verdana;
  font-weight:bold;
  padding:40px;
  margin:30px;
  border:solid 1px 555;
  .r{}
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(enabled=true, sizingMethod=scale, src='http://colludo-records.com/myspace/50pwht.png');
}
```

... hat dort nichts verloren.

Und solange du im HTML-Code die dazugehörigen Elemente nicht erstellst, zeigen die CSS-Regeln auch keine Wirkung.

Wie ich diesen Grusel-Code@myspace liebe 

mfg Maik


----------



## Luarasi (27. April 2009)

Angegebenen Code gelöscht!
Sieht nicht anders aus...

Und was meinst du mit:
"Und solange du im HTML-Code die dazugehörigen Elemente nicht erstellst, zeigen 
die CSS-Regeln auch keine Wirkung."

Was oder wie muss ich diese erstellen...


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Was du erstellen mußt, hab ich dir hier schon mal in Post #4 gezeigt. Wie, studierst du besser in deinem Backend, von dem ich als "Non-Myspace-User" keine Ahnung habe.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Solltest du dich im Backend-Bereich nicht zurechtfinden, wäre es eine Überlegung wert, sich als "Myspace-User" an das  Myspace-Forum zu wenden.

mfg Maik


----------

